# יציאה מהארץ עם דרכון זר, לאזרח ישראלי



## יואבגרינברג (20/5/09)

יציאה מהארץ עם דרכון זר, לאזרח ישראלי 
אהלן אבד לי הדרכון הישראלי ואני צריך לצאת דחוף לחו"ל ביום שבת. הבנתי שיש בעיה לקבל במהירות דרכון חדש כי הם חושדים שהוא נמכר בהודו או משהו מופרך כזה. אני יודע שהחוק אומר שאם יש לי דרכון ישראלי, אני חייב לצאת ולהיכנס מהארץ איתו. השאלה היא מה יקרה אם אנסה לצאת עם הדרכון הזר שלי. מישהו יעצור אותי?


----------



## רוניללה (20/5/09)

חובה לצאת עם ישראלי 
אלא אם כן קיבלת אישור מיוחד לצאת עם הדרכון הזר.


----------



## יואבגרינברג (20/5/09)

השאלה היא 
מה יקרה אם אצא עם הזר שלי השם שלי שונה שם בקצת מהתעתיק האנגלי של השם שלי בישראלי. כלומר, שם פרטי שונה לגמרי, שם משפחה מאויית אחרת


----------



## רוניללה (20/5/09)

רוב הסיכויים 
והסיכויים הם מאוד מאוד גבוהים שיעלו על כך שיש לך דרכון ישראלי. אני לא הייתי מתאמצת להגיע לשדה תעופה. למיטב ידיעתי, יש לשכות של משרד הפנים שמוציאות דרכון במקום (אחת מהן אם אני לא טועה נמצאת בכפר סבא).


----------



## יואבגרינברג (20/5/09)

תעודת מעבר 
הבנתי מחיפושים באינטרנט שאני אקבל מין תעודת מעבר לשנה ושאצטרך ויזה כדי לנסוע את הנסיעה מישראל.


----------



## יוספוס11 (21/5/09)

כמובן שיעלו על זה. אין סיכוי שלא. 
בתור אזרח זר, היכן חותמת הכניסה שלו לישראל? זה הדבר הראשון שיחפשו לראות - כשלא יוכל להציגה כי הכניסה האחרונה שלו לישראל היתה עם דרכון ישראלי - יתחילו הבעיות. אם לא יסדיר את העניין וינסה להמר ולבוא לשדה התעופה עם דרכון זר מובטח לו לא רק שישאר בארץ, אלא גם שיפסיד את כספו ואת כרטיס הטיסה.


----------



## רוניללה (21/5/09)

אין קשר לחותמת 
כי אזרח זר יכול לבקש שלא יחתימו לו את הדרכון. יש לבקרי הגבול דרכים אחרות לזהות אזרח ישראלי.


----------



## יואבגרינברג (21/5/09)

מזתומרת 
יש לבקרי גבול דרכים לזהות אזרח ישראלי? לפי חיתוך הדיבור? בכל מקרה, אנסה להוציא דרכון חדש מחר. נראה מה יהיה.


----------



## יוספוס11 (21/5/09)

במקרה כזה החותמת היא בדף נפרד והאזרח הזר 
צריך להראותה ביציאה, ובלי שום קשר כמובן שתהיה ראיה מוחשבת להיכנסו לארץ. במקרה של הבחור הזה לא יהיה רישום של בעל הדרכון הזר בכניסה לארץ, מה שיעורר חשד ביציאה. לצורך העניין, כשאמרתי "חותמת" התכוונתי לראית כניסה, בין אם על דרכונו של האזרח הזר או במחשבי משטרת ההגירה.


----------



## Boston Guy (21/5/09)

הוציאו דרכון חדש תוך שעתיים במשרד הפנים בת"א 
אין שום בעיה לקבל דרכון חדש בנוהל חירום אלא אם כן יש לך היסטוריה של "איבוד דרכונים שיטתי ". לך מחר על הבוקר למשרד הפנים עם כרטיס הטיסה שלך ביד כדי להראות להם שאתה טס בשבת, תביא להם כסף ותמונות פספורט ותמלא את הטופס - ויעשו לך פספורט על המקום. האנשים שנגדם מופעלת הסנקצייה של תעודת מסע במקום דרכון הם מעטים מאוד. כאלו ש"משום מה" מאבדים דרכונים שוב ושוב בזמן טיולי מוצ'ילרים - ולרוב הדרכון "הולך לאיבוד" בסמיכות זמן תמוהה למתי שנגמר להם הכסף לטיול... ואחרי שהוא נאבד פתאום יש להם כסף לטייל עוד כמה שבועות. אלפי אנשים מוזרים עם כוונות זדון כאלו ואחרות מסתובבים בעולם עם דרכונים ישראליים מזוייפים שנוצרו כך. יש סיכוי לא רע שה קוזו אוקמוטו הבא יגיע כך לישראל...


----------

